# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Micro/Mini Bolbitis

## kimco

Hi All,

Yesterday, Jerry and I went to one of the LFS and to our surprised, we found a new specie of Bolbitis, the miniature kind. Wondering if any of you guys seen them before.



KG

note to Jerry, borrow your picture without consent. sorry, but need to find out actual sp of bolbitis.

----------


## RonWill

> Wondering if any of you guys seen them before


 You might want to take a look at what I thought was *Bolbitis heudelotii's "cousin"*.

BTW "kimco", could you do a profile edit to show your name? I'm terrible in handling nicknames. Thanks.

----------


## budak

Many ferns have fronds that look similar to each other. Those Davallia ferns that grow on the rain trees look superficially look Bolbitis too. 

The general aquatic literature lists only Bolbitis heudeloti (from Africa) and B. heteroclita (from SEA) as aquarium candidates, out of dozens of mainly terrestrial Bolbitis species. And unlike the case with some mosses, it's almost certain that terrestrial fern species will survive underwater.

The so-called filmy ferns of SEA (genera Trichomanes and Hymenophyllum) have leaves that look superficially like Bolbitis heudeloti's, but they are not strictly aquatic plants but rheophytes which grow by streams and waterfalls but rarely in the paper proper. (key in their names in Google and search for images and you should see fronds similar to yours). Some reports indicate they can survive for substantial periods underwater but your mileage may vary. They thrive in moist, shady forests protected from pollution and disturbance.

----------


## jerryC

Budak,

In this case only time will tell if this Micro Bolbitis will grow submerge. You seems to know quite abit about foliage within a waterfall compound. Have you seen this plant before? Or is this a local native plant?

----------


## budak

You can certainly try and the results should be interesting and may well surprise. 

As with mosses, there are so many species of Trichomanes and Hymenophyllum that only a botanist can ID them precisely. But there are indeed some species in Singapore, but only in very sheltered parts of the local reserves and there are not for picking.

----------


## RRG

I used to have that kind of plants, albeit larger than what you have. The plant has a woody rootsprobably mean that it is Lithophytes type of plants, near the waterfall most likely. Some of the plants remain green for months in the tank, but it wasnt growing, however whenever I do water-changes the fronds crumbles off when it is disturbed. The others just turn brown for couple of weeks. I stop buying it. This was the year I started my aquarium hobby.

----------


## primavera

Hmm, it looks very much like a Selaginella to me. Not considered a fern if memory serves me right, but grouped in a related family. One of my favourite shade plants. I have a collection of diferent species growing outside in the shade garden back in PJ. They are terrestrial, but are sometimes sold as aquatic plants. Once bought them in a bunch many years ago, before I came to know them as interesting terrarium/shade plants.

They last for a while in water, but much like Rand said, they never grow. Mine slowly faded away. I'll hazard a guess, but if you look closely at the picture, the frond on the left, you can see darker 'leaflets' near the top notches. I think they are fruiting bodies, characteristic of Selaginella (at least those that I have). Ferns on the other hand produce spores underneath the leaves. 

Kimco, are they connected with a rhizome? Might want to try picking a frond with a bit of rhizome attached and growing it in a terrarium. They are just perfect for that, humidity, little ventilation and all.

----------


## budak

Here is a fern (possibly Hymenophyllum) I found growing on an earthy bank in deep shade.

----------


## ragn4rok

Actually, there are no Bolbitis "Mini". I make this plant from Bolbitis heudelotii motherplant from Tropica. Just try to grow them under very bad condition for 1 or 2 months and they will grow like this.  :Laughing:  





Regards,

Jeffrey

----------


## Martian

Hi ragn4rok,

The micro "bolbitis" mentioned by Kimco is at max about 5cm, and the leaf structure is totally different from bolbitis which I am currently keeping 2 varieties. I was told that someone(ADA Malaysia Office) has been keeping the micro bolbitis submersed for a few months now with growth.

I am still trying to grow it submersed to observe but knowing ferns/bolbitis, I'll have to be very patient to see any growth in the next 2 months.

----------


## StanChung

Hi Jeffrey,

That is a very interesting observation. Do you have pictures of the motherplant before you conducted the experiment as a comparison?

----------


## ragn4rok

Hi Stan, sorry for a late post.  :Very Happy:  

Bolbitis heudelotii from Tropica, total dimension 90 x 60 x 45 (cm). Leaves length are about 25 - 30+ cm. This is my B. heudelotii motherplant  :Very Happy:

----------


## ragn4rok

B. heudelotii full picture.

----------


## RRG

That is an awesome mother plant, Jeffrey!  :Shocked:  Show us the place where you grew that massive plant. Looking at the background of the picture, you did grow it in a pond, didnt you? What other kind of plant are in there?

----------


## ragn4rok

Hi Rand,

Yes, i grow them in my 2560L pond. I'll make a new topic about my pond soon.  :Very Happy:  

Regards,

Jeffrey

----------


## RRG

Looking forward for it.  :Very Happy:

----------

